# memtest grub

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Ich habe gerade festgestellt, das sich memtest mit grub nicht mehr laden läßt.

Weiß jemand, wie mandas behebt, oder mit welcher grub-Version das funktioniert?

----------

## Erdie

Was tut sich denn, wenn Du es versuchst?

----------

## flammenflitzer

Error 28: Selected item cannot fit into memory

kernel --type=netbsd /boot/memtest

----------

## doedel

Ich habs ohne --type=netbsd. Funktionierte bisher immer wunderbar.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Mein Fehler. Ich habe es auch ohne. Das 

```
kernel --type=netbsd /boot/memtest
```

habe ich beim Suchen gefunden und will das erst ausprobieren.

```
    title=Memtest86Plus

    root (hd0,8)

    kernel /boot/memtest86plus/memtest.bin

title=Memtest86Plus--type=netbsd

    root (hd0,8)

    kernel --type=netbsd /boot/memtest86plus/memtest.bin
```

Hast Du x86 oder amd64? Und welche Grub Version?

----------

## musv

Habs gestern mal auf meinem Notebook getestet (alter P3). Da funktioniert memtest 1a.

```
kernel --type=netbsd /boot/memtest
```

 ist mir übrigens auch völlig unbekannt gewesen.

Mein Grub-Eintrag schon seit Jahren:

```

title=Memtest86 Plus

root (hd0,0)

kernel /memtest86plus/memtest.bin

```

----------

## flammenflitzer

Und welche Grub Version?

----------

## doedel

```
Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-boot/grub-0.97-r3  USE="-custom-cflags -netboot -static" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/memtest86-3.2  USE="-serial" 129 kB

```

ich hab i686.

----------

## pengu

ich weiß dieser Thread ist schon alt, doch scheint das Problem immernoch ab und an aufzutauchen.

Ich wollte heute eine Gentoo installation, die ich auf verschiedensten Boards verwende mit einem ASRock P45TS verwenden und erhielt beim Starten von memtestx86+ die selbe Meldung.

Mit anderen P45 Boards passiert das nicht.

```

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/memtest86+-4.20  USE="-floppy -serial" 202 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-boot/grub-0.97-r10  USE="custom-cflags ncurses -netboot -static" 1,037 kB

```

Scheint als hätte ASRock da was vermurkst.

Ob ich DDR2 oder DDR3 Ram verwende ist egal, auch was für Riegel.

Auch ob ich memtest oder memtest.bin starte, ist egal.

Sonst keine weiteren Auffälligkeiten

----------

## LinuxTom

Inzwischen haben sich die Einträge geändert:

```
# Entry for memtest+

title=Memtest86Plus

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/memtest86plus/memtest

# Entry for memtest+ by grub error no 28

title=Memtest86Plus (for Grub-Error 28)

root (hd0,0)

kernel --type=netbsd /boot/memtest86plus/memtest.netbsd
```

```
[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/memtest86+-4.00  USE="-floppy -serial" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-boot/grub-0.97-r10  USE="ncurses -custom-cflags -netboot -static" 0 kB
```

Hast Du auch die stabile Version 4.00 mal ausprobiert?

----------

## pengu

noch nicht, tritt wie gesagt nur auf diesem Board auf.

Auf anderen wie z.b. einem MSI H55-E33 (Core i3 550, 4 gb ram) nicht.

Laut meinen Erkenntnissen passiert das auf neueren (Intel) Boards, wenn das BIOS zuviel Speicher reserviert, wie das z.b. 

http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=319837

und hier

http://bugs.centos.org/view.php?id=3104

beschrieben ist.

Scheint auch nur memtest zu treffen, das installierte Gentoo bootet problemlos und auch sonst nichts was 

auf irgendwelche Problem mit dem Board oder dem verbauten Speicher hindeuten könnte.

Ich probier die 4.00 mal.

[/url]

----------

## LinuxTom

Hast Du die Bootoption für den Fehler 28 mal ausprobiert?

```
Grub Error 28: Selected item cannot fit into memory
```

----------

## pengu

ja, memtest und memtest.bin führen zum error 28 und memtest.netbsd hat bisher noch nie funktioniert

Edit

eben die memtest 4.00 probiert --> selber Fehler

----------

## doedel

Schau mal ob du im BIOS irgendwelche sonderbaren Memory-Optionen hast, sowas wie mapping usw.

----------

## pengu

unter Advanced --> Chipset Settings gibts ein "Memory Remap Feature" und das steht auf "Disabled"

Ob aktiv oder nicht, ändert nichts, habe ich probiert.

BIOS Defaults laden und, oder Clear CMOS helfen auch nichts.

Edit 2

```

Linux version 3.2.1-gentoo (root@Horst) (gcc version 4.5.3 (Gentoo 4.5.3-r2 p1.0, pie-0.4.7) ) #1 SMP PREEMPT Sat Jan 21 20:37:29 CET 2012

Command line: root=/dev/sda10 video=1680x1050-24@60

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 0000000000097800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000097800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e4000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003ffb0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ffb0000 - 000000003ffc0000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ffc0000 - 000000003fff0000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fff0000 - 0000000040000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

NX (Execute Disable) protection: active

DMI present.

DMI: To Be Filled By O.E.M. To Be Filled By O.E.M./P45TS, BIOS P1.70 11/03/2009

e820 update range: 0000000000000000 - 0000000000010000 (usable) ==> (reserved)

e820 remove range: 00000000000a0000 - 0000000000100000 (usable)

No AGP bridge found

last_pfn = 0x3ffb0 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

MTRR default type: uncachable

MTRR fixed ranges enabled:

  00000-9FFFF write-back

  A0000-BFFFF uncachable

  C0000-CFFFF write-protect

  D0000-DFFFF uncachable

  E0000-EFFFF write-through

  F0000-FFFFF write-protect

MTRR variable ranges enabled:

  0 base 000000000 mask FC0000000 write-back

  1 disabled

  2 disabled

  3 disabled

  4 disabled

  5 disabled

  6 disabled

  7 disabled

x86 PAT enabled: cpu 0, old 0x7040600070406, new 0x7010600070106

found SMP MP-table at [ffff8800000ff780] ff780

initial memory mapped : 0 - 20000000

Base memory trampoline at [ffff880000095000] 95000 size 8192

init_memory_mapping: 0000000000000000-000000003ffb0000

 0000000000 - 003fe00000 page 2M

 003fe00000 - 003ffb0000 page 4k

kernel direct mapping tables up to 3ffb0000 @ 1fffd000-20000000

RAMDISK: 37c90000 - 37ff0000

ACPI: RSDP 00000000000f9c20 00014 (v00 ACPIAM)

ACPI: RSDT 000000003ffb0000 0003C (v01 110309 RSDT1116 20091103 MSFT 00000097)

ACPI: FACP 000000003ffb0200 00084 (v01 A M I  OEMFACP  12000601 MSFT 00000097)

ACPI: DSDT 000000003ffb0440 05979 (v01  AS148 AS148161 00000161 INTL 20051117)

ACPI: FACS 000000003ffc0000 00040

ACPI: APIC 000000003ffb0390 0006C (v01 110309 APIC1116 20091103 MSFT 00000097)

ACPI: MCFG 000000003ffb0400 0003C (v01 110309 OEMMCFG  20091103 MSFT 00000097)

ACPI: OEMB 000000003ffc0040 00072 (v01 110309 OEMB1116 20091103 MSFT 00000097)

ACPI: AAFT 000000003ffb8440 00027 (v01 110309 OEMAAFT  20091103 MSFT 00000097)

ACPI: SSDT 000000003ffc05c0 00A7C (v01 DpgPmm    CpuPm 00000012 INTL 20051117)

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

No NUMA configuration found

Faking a node at 0000000000000000-000000003ffb0000

Initmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-000000003ffb0000

  NODE_DATA [000000003ff89000 - 000000003ffaffff]

 [ffffea0000000000-ffffea0000dfffff] PMD -> [ffff88003e600000-ffff88003f3fffff] on node 0

```

----------

## tazinblack

Das ist jetzt ein Schuss ins Blaue:

Hab neulich beim Kernelbasteln die Option CONFIG_MEMTEST gesehen.

Kann es sein, dass man das im Kernel drin haben muss?

----------

## LinuxTom

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> ... CONFIG_MEMTEST ...

 

Ist bei mir immer abgeschaltet. Ich vermute der Parameter bewirkt, dass der Kernel selbst und automatisch einen Test des Speichers vornimmt.

----------

## pengu

Nein diese Option ist nicht möglich.

Mal schauen ob sich das auf einem anderen ASRock P45* reproduzieren lässt.

----------

